# Friends at First Sight



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)




----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

That's so sweet!


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Awwwwww.......................Amazing!


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

Awww, that's really cute.
Gina


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

Aw that is too cute.


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

I love orangutans! What a great story.


----------

